# Hasta su muerte



## Christos

Hola,
alguien puede decirme que es una traducción correcta de la frase alemana?

"Bis zu seinem Tod wusste er nicht, dass er nicht in Amerika gelandet ist"

"Hasta su muerte no sabía que no llegaba/abordaba en América"

Gracias


----------



## sokol

Creo que "llegar" es correcto, "abordar" no me gusta mucho.


----------



## cagima64

Hasta su muerte no supo/averiguó que no llegó a América

supo = er wusste
averiguó = er erfuhr (im Sinne von herausfinden)


----------



## Estopa

Hola,

No sé si he entendido bien la frase en alemán.

Si se está intentando decir que esa persona nunca supo que no había estado en América yo traduciría la frase así:

Murió sin saber que no había desembarcado en América
Murió sin saber que no había llegado a América

(Desembarcar lo usaría si la persona viajaba en barco)

Si por el contrario esa persona averiguó poco antes de morir que no había llegado a América usaría una combinación de pret. indefinido + pluscuamperfecto:

Hasta su muerte no supo/averiguó que no había desembarcado en (llegado a) América

Saludos


----------



## sokol

Estopa said:


> Si se está intentando decir que esa persona nunca supo que no había estado en América yo traduciría la frase así:


Creo que eso!

Simplemente porque eso se dice - en alemán, como proverbo - sobre Cristóbal Colón: "murió sin saber que no había llegado a América" como tu has escrito.


----------



## Christos

Estopa said:


> Hola,
> 
> No sé si he entendido bien la frase en alemán.
> 
> Si se está intentando decir que esa persona nunca supo que no había estado en América yo traduciría la frase así:
> 
> Murió sin saber que no había desembarcado en América
> Murió sin saber que no había llegado a América
> 
> (Desembarcar lo usaría si la persona viajaba en barco)
> 
> Si por el contrario esa persona averiguó poco antes de morir que no había llegado a América usaría una combinación de pret. indefinido + pluscuamperfecto:
> 
> Hasta su muerte no supo/averiguó que no había desembarcado en (llegado a) América
> 
> Saludos



Gracias a todos.
La frase se trata de Cristóbal Colón, por eso es posible decir "desembarcar".

Saludos


----------



## 628071

> "murió sin saber que no había llegado a América"



...no había llegado a América? Pero _*ha*_ llegado a América, no? Murió sin saber que había llegado a América... wenn überhaupt, oder?


----------



## sokol

628071 said:


> ...no había llegado a América? Pero _*ha*_ llegado a América, no? Murió sin saber que había llegado a América... wenn überhaupt, oder?


Gracias!

Ich habe das ganz übersehen - ja, in der Tat, die Verneingung ist in diesem Fall falsch. - El sentido es que Cristobál murió *sin saber que había llegado* a América, por supuesto.


----------



## elroy

Hier interessieren wir uns jedoch für die Sprache und nicht für den Inhalt.  Da der deutsche Satz die Verneinung enthält, muss sie auch in der Übersetzung behalten werden.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> Hier interessieren wir uns jedoch für die Sprache und nicht für den Inhalt.  Da der deutsche Satz die Verneinung enthält, muss sie auch in der Übersetzung behalten werden.


Oh!
Auch das ist mir völlig entgangen (es ist schon erstaunlich, wie leicht wir unerwartete Informationen einfach nicht wahrnehmen). 

Du hast natürlich recht: wenn der deutsche Satz verneint ist, dann muss der spanische Satz ebenso verneint sein, da die Übersetzung ansonsten falsch ist.


----------



## Estopa

Por eso yo no había asociado la frase con Cristóbal Colón.

De todos modos Christos comentó en su segunda contribución que se trataba de Colón, así que debería corregir la frase.


----------

